# Zephyr Consist - Summer Consist



## 0533 (May 20, 2017)

Traveling on the Zephyr in a few weeks.

Wondering if anyone has updates as to whether sleepers will be moved to the back. I'm in car 0533 and I understand that if the sleepers on the rear of the train, it will be the last car.

Hypothetical: if sleepers are *not* moved to the back, what's the consist configuration?

Would it be


transdorm, 0533, 0532, 0531, diner or
transdorm, 0531, 0532, 0533, diner?
Thanks


----------



## the_traveler (May 20, 2017)

The lowest car number is ALWAYS next to the Dining Car. Thus in this case, it would be 0531 next to the DC.


----------



## 0533 (May 20, 2017)

Fantastic; I hate foot traffic and glad to hear that 0533 is always furthest from the dining car.


----------



## zephyr bedroom (May 27, 2017)

Does anyone know if it's the bedroom half or the roomette half that is closer to the front? Or it varies?


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 27, 2017)

It will vary. There is no way to know the direction of the cars before the train departs its origination.


----------

